# Building the Alps



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The low Alps anyway.

I started the plaster mesh treatment on the middle level. There will be a rocky faced retaining wall about halfway down the length of the platform before it turns back into earth and rock.
I'm using Sculptimold for that.

The first section of mountain has been started. I decided not to try and do this all at once as that would have been too much at one time to tackle.

Instead, I wanted to get a general shape for the mountain and also set the side clearance for the trains on the upper ÖBB branch line. I also wanted to try and get a good transistion started from the sidewall to the mountain's incline where it meets the mid-level siding tunnel opening.

There will be a ridge board mounted on the wall behind the mountain that will define the top of the mountain. I'm going to fasten a 1x3 to the wall spaced out about an inch so I can get my fingers behind it as I wrap the plaster mesh around the edge. This will also give me room to slide a wall mural down behind the mountain a couple of inches so there are no gaps between it and the wall paper.

The next step is to build the mountain over the two mid-level mainline tunnel entrances and carry it up and join the existing work all the way to the ridge board.

Still a lot of work to do, but this will be the most extensive part of the scenery. The rest by comparison will be very easy and straightforward.

The framework is nothing more than a cardboard sheet cut and bent into a rough shape and attached to the benchwork with wood glue and tape. The plaster also helps with rigidity.

Underlying the plaster mesh is expanded poly stuffing like you would find in pillows or stuffed toys. That's what gives the mountain side the irregular shapes.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Good progress and nice work.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks.

I'm glad I finally started this. I've been putting it off for weeks because I couldn't visualize in 3D how this was going to go up. I'm pretty much winging this as I've never done it before. All of my other layouts were on flat plywood.

After completing this first section it finally clicked in my head how the rest of this is going to turn out.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sounds like a mountainous project!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've never seen Schloss Neuschwanstein from that angle.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Anxious to see how this turns out. I was very concerned about the plaster so I moved away from it and just used foam. I had some straight up stuff for about 16 feet. No question you will conquer this MichaelE. It will be so kool to see those Euro trains running thru the Alps!!!!!!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> I've never seen Schloss Neuschwanstein from that angle.


It was taken from the town of Hohenschwangau if I recall correctly.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks. 

Taking a break for lunch, but I'm working on the sideboard at the edge of the layout for the mountains, and I have the ridge board cut and screws placed. 

I need to grab the level out of the garage and then mount it to the wall. After that, the back edge of the mountains will be cut from Masonite and attached to the ridge board.

I haven't decided what to do with the corner where the mountain range changes direction.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Change of method and materials:

I went to the hardware store and bought a roll of hardware cloth with 6mm (1/4") mesh size. This should be much easier to form and will be free-standing as opposed to having to support cardboard. 

I haven't started with the wire hardware cloth yet. I did though get the side wall of the mountain attached to the layout side and I added back in the curved corner of the layout I cut off while cutting the sub-roadbed.

I also screwed the ridge board to the wall, and cut and attached the outline of the top of the mountain outline.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good.:thumbsup:

Do you plan on making that all one big mountain back there?

If so will you have access to the inside if you need to get in there?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm not really sure. I'm doing this as I go.

I'll have access to the tracks and the hidden turnout with more room than I thought.


----------



## Sandman824 (Dec 31, 2013)

Was just in Lech am Arlberg this winter skiing. Didn’t see that line but looks like you are capturing the region. Steep mountainside!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Beautiful location.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The hardware cloth didn't work out as planned. It is much too stiff for such small spaces to try and bend it into the shape that is needed. It also doesn't stretch enough to be able to form compound curves and must be cut in several places to get it to conform.

After fooling with a piece(s) of this for about an hour I chucked the whole idea.

Now I'm back to cardboard and though time consuming, it is much easier to work with and even in the current state of the mountain, it is quite rigid in the corners and other spots. I still have to run horizontal stringers to firm up the face of the mountain.

The single horizontal strip you see near the top is a one lane road leading to the Jagerhaus. I haven't decided whether or not to place this here in the near corner, or move it to the far corner where there will be more room. I will probably end up placing a mountain Chalet in the near corner as it will have a smaller footprint. I may also place a small chapel up there instead.

Still a lot of work to do, but my feet were tired and the Weber kettle was calling for some bar-b-q chicken and brats. This evening I'm going to clean track and hopefully get a couple of hours of session time.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

That's going to be an impressive mountain.

Gives me an idea how to do the mtn. on the other end of my layout.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks Stumpy.

I haven't finished with the cardboard yet, but I couldn't resist slapping on some plaster cloth tonight.

I does give me a better idea of what the finished mountain will look like and how much Sculptimold I will need to fill in the spots between the cardboard strips.

The grey vertical bars are a product of the camera phone. I hope I don't have to replace this one too. I"m not having a lot of luck with this Moto G3. I'm on my second in three months.


----------



## Sandman824 (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is a photo of a church in the Alps as seen from opposite slope. Note avalanche under it. Beautiful.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I think that's what I will be placing on the mountain over the tunnel entrances. A small mountain chapel. The hunting lodge has too big of a footprint for this small spot.

I was going to extend the foundation down the side of the mountain for effect, but it's not going to work there.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Extraordinary.


----------

